

How to actually ship your side projects - bgnm2000
http://getnashty.com/shipping-projects

======
luxpir
Appreciate the point of view condensed into a one minute read. Reminds me to
a) read less, do more and b) let users broadly dictate and test features.

~~~
bgnm2000
Yea, I think just "doing" is the biggest part of the battle. Because even
though they're side projects, they're still real work, that can take equally
as long.

~~~
luxpir
That's it. But it's easier said than done in most cases - especially with
actual paying work coming in every day. Blocking off a small amount of time
every day takes a real big effort when all of the ground work is done and
you're at the polishing stages.

